# monnayable



## totor

¿Qué tal, amigos?

En una de sus acepciones, el Petit Robert define a esta palabra como _dont on peut tirer de l'argent._

¿Les parece que *rentable* sería una buena traducción?

Por cierto, no es lo mismo algo que produce una renta y algo que produce dinero, pero siempre me veo de figurillas para traducir ese término, y me gustaría encontrar una buena opción.

Lamentablemente, los diccionarios traducen solamente la primera acepción (acuñable) o hacen una traducción literal de la definición del Robert. Pero me resisto a pensar que no haya en español una palabra equivalente.

Y para que mis amigas moderadoras no me *tiren la bronca*  , acá va un poco de contexto (entre otros mil).

_Et entre marketing et addiction: on est drogué à Google – nous verrons avec l'alchimie financière combien cela se révèle *monnayable*._


----------



## Paquita

No soy especialista financiera, ni mucho menos, te doy pues una opinión de sentido común , nada más... Para mí "rentable" se usa cuando has invertido dinero en algo para sacar provecho de este algo, por ejemplo compraste un cuadro de Picasso en los años 1920 pensando que podrías venderlo con un pequeño beneficio cuarenta años más tarde. Es "rentable" porque "rinde dinero". 

Algo que es" monnayable" es que puedes venderlo, cambiarlo por dinero. por ejemplo te compras un coche de lujo y sabes que si tienes una baja de fortuna, tu coche valdrá algo, no sacarás beneficio de él al venderlo, pero sí sigue teniendo valor.
Otra vez, espera opiniones más al tanto ...


----------



## yserien

> *Monnayable*, adj. Que l'on peut monnayer. *a) *Que l'on peut transformer en pièces de monnaies. _Métaux monnayables_. (Dict. XXe s.). *b) *Que l'on peut convertir en argent liquide.  *c) *Dont on peut tirer un profit pécuniaire. http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/monnayable


Gracias a TLFi uno puede pasar por docto y ademas "ménager les méninges"


----------



## totor

Paquit& said:


> Para mí "rentable" se usa cuando has invertido dinero en algo para sacar provecho de este algo



Claro, Paquita, precisamente ése es el problema, y la diferencia entre *monnayable* y *rentable*.



Paquit& said:


> por ejemplo compraste un cuadro de Picasso en los años 1920 pensando que podrías venderlo con un pequeño beneficio cuarenta años más tarde.



…pobre Paquita, ¡y cómo te equivocaste!



yserien said:


> Gracias a TLFi uno puede pasar por docto y ademas "ménager les méninges"



Me temo que en este caso no te servirá, Yserien, porque yo sé lo que significa, la cuestión es cómo traducirlo  .


----------



## Paquita

y ¿por qué no "vendible" ? ver DRAE

y tú ¿qué sabes ? el Picasso que pude comprarme 3 francos en 1920 ahora vale millones de dólares...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bueanas noches, bonne nuit,

- _canjeable_

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Arrius

*lucrativo, proporciando beneficios.*


----------



## totor

Paquit& said:


> y tú ¿qué sabes ? el Picasso que pude comprarme 3 francos en 1920 ahora vale millones de dólares...



Precisamente, Paquita, ¡cómo te equivocaste en no comprarlo! Porque yo te gané de mano, como tú misma lo has dicho:



Paquit& said:


> compraste un cuadro de Picasso en los años 1920



(No importa, después te doy unos milloncitos, para que no llores.)

Sea como fuere, estas opciones son viables:



Paquit& said:


> "vendible"





Cintia&Martine said:


> - _canjeable_



y sobre todo ésta, que es la que más me gusta:



Arrius said:


> *lucrativo*


----------



## totor

Arrius said:


> *lucrativo, proporciando beneficios.*



Aunque ahora que lo pienso un poco, *lucrativo* es, como el mismo Arrius lo dice, algo que proporciona beneficios. (Vamos, el caso de la baratija de Picasso.)

Mientras que *monnayable* no (el otro ejemplo de Paquita, el auto).

*Canjeable* y *vendible* no tienen ese problema, pero no terminan de convencerme. Por ejemplo, no veo que sirvan mucho para el ejemplo que di.

Tendría que ser una palabra como *producible* (pero más que palabra es un engendro  ).


----------



## Yul

Por si acaso... 

¿Qué tal négociable o negociable? 

Négociable : Que l’on peut négocier, monnayer. Titre négociable Antidote 
Negociable : Que se puede negociar Real Academia 

Yul


----------



## totor

Yul said:


> negociable



Sí, es más neutra, Yul.

Tal vez no exista la palabra perfecta y haya que conformarse con alguna que se le aproxime.


----------



## yserien

Cintia&Martine said:


> Bueanas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> - _canjeable_
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Canjeable tiene también un sentido de trueque.Tratándose de un cheque tal vez, pero de un cuadro de Picasso creo que no.


----------



## totor

Me parece que pese a lo verdadero de la acotación de Paquita, referente a que *rentable* (o *lucrativo*) implican la idea de *ganancia*, mientras que *monnayable* no, el uso implícito que hace la autora de dicha palabra sostiene a todas luces una renta, y justifica su uso.

¿Qué opinan ustedes?


----------



## Mirelia

Bien, reinicio este post, pues lo que había escrito se me perdió a mitad de camino (viejo tema de que, si en medio de la escritura, uno va a buscar algún otro dato en Internet, lo ya escrito desaparece).
Decía que dos años y pico después retomo este hilo porque la palabrita no cesa de reaparecer en los textos, y con ella la dificultad de traducirla. Observé que en las aportaciones precedentes no aparecía la referencia a María Moliner. Lo hice yo entonces, aquí: http://www.diclib.com/cgi-bin/d1.cgi?l=es&base=moliner&page=showindex, y "descubrí" que había otra palabra tal vez apropiada para muchos casos de *monnayable*: *redituable.*
Tanto en M.M. como en el DRAE, "rentable" y "redituable" aparecen como términos de Economía, pero todo el mundo sabe que el usuario de la lengua se vale a cada rato del empleo por extensión. 
Les cuento que, además, en ese sitio web que consulté, no aparece la entrada "rédito". Cosa rara, en verdad. 

Bueno, volviendo al tema: si el problema de "rentable" es que la referencia a "renta" y sus estrictas definiciones de diccionario entorpecen aquello del uso por extensión, imaginé que podía no ser exactamente así con "redituable". Dado que "rédito" es un término, me parece, menos acotado que "renta". 

Igual pienso que, en el contexto que motivó la consulta de Totor, yo hubiera traducido por "rentable". Y también pude haberlo hecho por "redituable" (que son prácticamente lo mismo, pero teóricamente no tanto). 

FIN


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Interesante lo de *redituable*.

Aunque menos elegante, el verbo *monetizar *también se usa bastante.


----------



## Mirelia

Gracias, Víctor. En cuanto a "monetizar", en Argentina su uso es muy infrecuente. A tal punto que ya mismo voy al DRAE para verificar lo que significa...


----------



## Mirelia

Acabo de ir al DRAE. No veo cómo "monetizable" podría ser sinónimo de "rentable" o de "redituable" (al menos, en función de todo lo que se ha comentado en este hilo). Serán bienvenidas otras opiniones, y en particular la de Víctor Pérez, que introdujo aquí el término.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Mirelia*:

Por una vez, usaré las matemáticas en lingüística D).

Si *monetizar* es *monétiser* (¡clic!) y que *monétiser* es sinónimo de *monnayer* (¡reclic!), creo que podemos decir que *monnayer* es igual a *monetizar* y, por ende, que *monnayable* es igual a *monetizable*...


----------



## Mirelia

Silogismo (¿o razonamiento?) (casi) perfecto, Víctor Pérez (para que alguna de las dos cosas lo sea, debería ser cierto que un vocablo de una lengua es igual a un vocablo de otra; o algo así, tú y/o los demás foreros comprenderán qué quiero decir). Ahora bien, si nos quedamos (modestamente, es verdad) en nuestro terreno, o sea, el de la traducción, ¿seremos capaces de afirmar que esta definición "es igual" a esta otra?

Por mi parte, me atrevo a sostener que aunque *monétiser *sea sinónimo de *monnayer*, esto no impide que *monetizar* no lo sea de *redituar*.

¿Tú que piensas? ¿Y los demás?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

He leído el hilo desde el principio y sin ánimos de complicar el hilo y sin acritud, me temo que estamos ante el eterno problema de la falta de contexto.

La frase –que no contexto para mí- que puso Totor en su mensaje inicial no me aclara mucho. ¿De qué se trata exactamente? 

Así, a bote pronto, sin más información, soy incapaz de afirmar cómo Totor la intención de la autora. 



totor said:


> Me parece que pese a lo verdadero de la acotación de Paquita, referente a que *rentable* (o *lucrativo*) implican la idea de *ganancia*, mientras que *monnayable* no, el uso implícito que hace la autora de dicha palabra sostiene a todas luces una renta, y justifica su uso.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan ustedes?


 


Mirelia said:


> Por mi parte, me atrevo a sostener que aunque *monétiser *sea sinónimo de *monnayer*, esto no impide que *monetizar* no lo sea de *redituar*.
> 
> ¿Tú que piensas? ¿Y los demás?


 

_Monnayer/monnayable_ no implican necesariamente un provecho económico *periódico* por lo que, a falta de contexto, soy incapaz de decir si _redituable_ encaja o no en el tema que nos ocupa.


----------



## totor

A bote pronto, como dice Athos, y sin profundizar mucho en la cuestión, yo creo que en ocasiones no hay más remedio que caer en uno de los pecados capitales del traductor: interpretar.

¿Cuáles son estas ocasiones?

A mi juicio, cuando la *forma* del texto original es tan incomprensible que el pecado de interpretar se ve compensado por la fluidez (y, permítaseme decirlo, la comprensión) de la lectura.

¿Que significa en español "… con la alquimia financiera veremos hasta qué punto esto resulta *monetizable*/*acuñable*"?

Así, a bote pronto, ¿alguien puede decir qué significa sin ir a consultar varios diccionarios y sobre todo *especular* qué habrá querido decir la autora?

En consecuencia, vayamos a ver qué dice el TLFI:

Que l'on peut monnayer. *a)* Que l'on peut transformer en pièces de monnaies. *b)* Que l'on peut convertir en argent liquide. *c)* Dont on peut tirer un profit pécuniaire. 

Pues bien, entre las opciones a) y b) (que son prácticamente iguales) y la c), yo, por mi parte, *interpreto* que la autora se está refiriendo al punto c).

¿Y qué es algo de lo cual se puede sacar un beneficio pecuniario, si no algo *redituable*, o *rentable*?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No interpretáis bien la definición: monnayable es que se puede convertir en dinero, un diploma, por ejemplo puede ser "monnayable" es decir que se cotiza en el mercado laboral. Un diploma no es rentable en sí. Monnayable es como un proyecto de futura rentabilidad que se le puede dar a algo.

No sé si me explico.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

Siguiendo la interpretación que hace Gévy, yo utilizaría :

*transformar en dinero contante y sonante.*

Lamentablemente no puedo apoyar tanta palabra junta con extractos del diccionario o con ejemplos de la prensa o literatura, pero creo sinceramente que encaja bastante bien con el ejemplo del primer post.

À vous de voir.

Saludos - MDG.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mirelia said:


> Acabo de ir al DRAE. No veo cómo "monetizable" podría ser sinónimo de "rentable" o de "redituable" (al menos, en función de todo lo que se ha comentado en este hilo). Serán bienvenidas otras opiniones, y en particular la de Víctor Pérez, que introdujo aquí el término.


 
Lo que ocurre, *Mirelia*, es que *Totor* interpretó, en mi opinión erróneamente, que *rentable* es el equivalente español de *monnayable* y tú le seguiste con, tengo que decirlo, el interesante y sonoro *redituable*. 

Para mí, debo insistir en ello, el equivalente de *monnayable* es *monetizable*, término que si bien el seudo sanctum sanctorum de las palabras, o sea el DRAE, no recoge, encontramos en el guguel hasta en 124.000 ocasiones (algunas de ellas, por cierto, en páginas argentinas). Llegados a este punto, quiero recordar de pasada que la RAE compila las palabras que el "pueblo" utiliza... 

*Monnayable* solo significa que se puede convertir en dinero y no que, además, sea necesariamente rentable. En época de crisis existen incontables ejemplos de malventas en los que se monetizan talentos e inteligencias de forma ruinosa...


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> monnayable es que se puede convertir en dinero, un diploma, por ejemplo puede ser "monnayable" es decir que se cotiza en el mercado laboral. Un diploma no es rentable en sí.





Víctor Pérez said:


> *Totor* interpretó, en mi opinión erróneamente, que *rentable* es el equivalente español de *monnayable* y tú le seguiste con, tengo que decirlo, el interesante y sonoro *redituable*.
> 
> *Monnayable* solo significa que se puede convertir en dinero y no que, además, sea necesariamente rentable.



Yo entiendo que *monnayable* no es lo mismo que *rentable*. Pero lo que estoy haciendo es buscar un término que sea equivalente al espíritu de la palabra *dicha en esta ocasión (no en otra abstracta)*, y me da la impresión de que tanto Gévy como Víctor, si me permiten, hacen a un lado el punto c) del TLFI:



totor said:


> *c)* Dont on peut tirer un profit pécuniaire.


_
_


----------



## Mirelia

Creo que se están entrecruzando distintas polémicas, entre distintos foreros, y respecto de distintos temas (pese a que, en efecto, a su vez se cruzan todo el tiempo).

Por ejemplo: el post que antecede de Víctor Pérez parece no tener en cuenta (tal vez no lo leyó, tal vez en su página de esta discusión no apareció) mi propio post nº 19. En él hago el vínculo con http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=monetizar
O sea que el denostado (por mí en particular, por muchos motivos que no vienen al caso) DRAE, *sí* contempla, aunque indirectamente, claro, "monetizable", puesto que define "monetizar". Pero con dos acepciones que restringen muchísimo el concepto. 

Al margen de que insisto en lo que planteé en el post 19, debo agregar que, personalmente, no tengo familiaridad ninguna con esa palabra, ni en el plano del lenguaje común y corriente ni en el de los conceptos de la economía o las finanzas que se encuentran a mi alcance. Y quiero creer que tanto V.P. como Totor, como Athos o como yo misma, no sólo pertenecemos al "pueblo" sino que además hablamos, nos guste más o menos, su lenguaje. El pueblo de mi país no emplea así como así la palabra "monetizar", en ninguno de sus sentidos, propios o figurados. En cambio usa mucho "rentable" y también "redituable". Pero esto lleva directamente al otro cruce de los que hablé al principio, entre Totor y Athos. Por mi parte, coincido plenamente con lo que dice Totor en su último post, a lo que me permito agregar que, a mi juicio, una (no la única) de las razones por las que se generó esta interesante discusión es el dilema que se nos presenta a él y a mí en nuestras traducciones, por el tipo de disciplinas y discursos con los que trabajamos: dilema tan viejo como la traducción misma, dilema que uno creería ya vencido por la edad, pero que sin embargo sigue vivito y coleando: ¿cuáles son los casos en los que la literalidad se impone y cuáles no? O incluso: ¿cómo evaluar si el autor está utilizando terminología con sentido estricto o permitiéndose "licencias" cuasi metafóricas?

En cuanto al caso planteado inicialmente por Totor, pensé y sigo pensando que se trata de lo segundo.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches:



totor said:


> ¿Y para que mis amigas moderadoras no me *tiren la bronca*  , acá va un poco de contexto (entre otros mil).
> 
> _Et entre marketing et addiction: on est drogué à Google – nous verrons avec l'alchimie financière combien cela se révèle *monnayable*._


 
Por segunda vez en lo que va de día, estimado Totor, te ruego seas tan amable de facilitarnos el contexto o al menos la frase anterior. Creo que nos permitiría tenerlo todo más claro.

Muchas gracias de antemano,

Athos de Tracia (moderadora)


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> Por segunda vez en lo que va de día, estimado Totor, te ruego seas tan amable de facilitarnos el contexto o al menos la frase anterior. Creo que nos permitiría tenerlo todo más claro.



Tienes toda la razón del mundo, mi querida Athos, y pese a que me encantaría hacer lo que me pides (y que tendría que haber hecho en mi primer post), ten en cuenta que ese primer post es de fines del 2007, y que ya no tengo el original (el libro fue publicado en el 2008).

Lo que sí puedo hacer, en todo caso, es copiar y pegar aquí la frase completa donde figura ese pequeño texto que yo extraje, y decir además que el libro en su totalidad (de Barbara Cassin) es una diatriba contra Google, como una especie de Hermano Mayor:

Sea como fuere, Google no deja de ayudarlo a perfeccionar su demanda, y a ser tal y como usted sea. O bien para proponerle la ortografía habitual (“quizás quiso decir:”), sus pedidos anteriores, o para analizar su comportamiento de cliente y deducir sus expectativas. El _clickstream,_ flujo de clics, permite personalizar la respuesta _fitting,_ adaptada a usted. Registra un ID number en su disco duro, tan indeleble e identificatorio como el ITIN number (el equivalente de nuestro número de identificación nacional), esto lo _customize._ Un _customer,_ como su nombre lo indica, es un cliente conocido por sus “costumbres”, sus hábitos, su ethos; es un “parroquiano”: se toca con el dedo el lazo entre marketing, perfilado y moral. Y entre marketing y adicción: en Google uno está drogado; con la alquimia financiera veremos hasta qué punto esto resulta rentable.[1] Mientras tanto, si usted tiene algo que ocultar, tire su ordenador después de usarlo y cámbielo con frecuencia, será más difícil de atrapar. Porque el cookie se queda ahí hasta el 2038, y las informaciones a usted / a él concernientes son memorizadas de forma indefinida. 
[1] Véase por ejemplo la historia de 2bigfeet.com, pág. xxx (149) y sigs.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Tienes toda la razón del mundo, mi querida Athos, y pese a que me encantaría hacer lo que me pides (y que tendría que haber hecho en mi primer post), ten en cuenta que ese primer post es de fines del 2007, y que ya no tengo el original (el libro fue publicado en el 2008).
> 
> Lo que sí puedo hacer, en todo caso, es copiar y pegar aquí la frase completa donde figura ese pequeño texto que yo extraje, y decir además que el libro en su totalidad (de Barbara Cassin) es una diatriba contra Google, como una especie de Hermano Mayor:
> 
> Sea como fuere, Google no deja de ayudarlo a perfeccionar su demanda, y a ser tal y como usted sea. O bien para proponerle la ortografía habitual (“quizás quiso decir:”), sus pedidos anteriores, o para analizar su comportamiento de cliente y deducir sus expectativas. El _clickstream,_ flujo de clics, permite personalizar la respuesta _fitting,_ adaptada a usted. Registra un ID number en su disco duro, tan indeleble e identificatorio como el ITIN number (el equivalente de nuestro número de identificación nacional), esto lo _customize._ Un _customer,_ como su nombre lo indica, es un cliente conocido por sus “costumbres”, sus hábitos, su ethos; es un “parroquiano”: se toca con el dedo el lazo entre marketing, perfilado y moral. Y entre marketing y adicción: en Google uno está drogado; con la alquimia financiera veremos hasta qué punto esto resulta rentable.[1] Mientras tanto, si usted tiene algo que ocultar, tire su ordenador después de usarlo y cámbielo con frecuencia, será más difícil de atrapar. Porque el cookie se queda ahí hasta el 2038, y las informaciones a usted / a él concernientes son memorizadas de forma indefinida.
> [1] Véase por ejemplo la historia de 2bigfeet.com, pág. xxx (149) y sigs.


 

​


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> ​



Lo que pasa, mon p'tit vieux, es que en mi opinión el problema está perfectamente sintetizado por Mirelia:



Mirelia said:


> a mi juicio, una (no la única) de las razones por las que se generó esta interesante discusión es el dilema que se nos presenta a él y a mí en nuestras traducciones, por el tipo de disciplinas y discursos con los que trabajamos: dilema tan viejo como la traducción misma, dilema que uno creería ya vencido por la edad, pero que sin embargo sigue vivito y coleando: ¿cuáles son los casos en los que la literalidad se impone y cuáles no? O incluso: ¿cómo evaluar si el autor está utilizando terminología con sentido estricto o permitiéndose "licencias" cuasi metafóricas?



Por más que te dé una descripción perfectamente detallada del tema del libro, con la transcripción original letra por letra, tu reacción va a seguir siendo la misma.

*En este caso particular*, ¿tiene sentido buscar la traducción exacta de la palabra monnayable?

Me parece que no. ¿Por qué no? Porque no se trata de un libro de Adam Smith, David Ricardo, Stuart Mills o de cualquier economista o financista.

Cuando hablé del pecado capital del traductor, la interpretación, me refería exactamente a lo que tan bien expresó Mirelia. Hay palabras que son conceptos en determinadas disciplinas pero que en otras tienen sólo un significado metafórico, *y lo que hay que buscar es precisamente ese sentido metafórico*, mal que les pese a los que sólo buscan la literalidad.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Lo que pasa, mon p'tit vieux, es que en mi opinión el problema está perfectamente sintetizado por Mirelia:
> 
> 
> 
> Por más que te dé una descripción perfectamente detallada del tema del libro, con la transcripción original letra por letra, tu reacción va a seguir siendo la misma.
> 
> *En este caso particular*, ¿tiene sentido buscar la traducción exacta de la palabra monnayable?
> 
> Me parece que no. ¿Por qué no? Porque no se trata de un libro de Adam Smith, David Ricardo, Stuart Mills o de cualquier economista o financista.
> 
> Cuando hablé del pecado capital del traductor, la interpretación, me refería exactamente a lo que tan bien expresó Mirelia. Hay palabras que son conceptos en determinadas disciplinas pero que en otras tienen sólo un significado metafórico, *y lo que hay que buscar es precisamente ese sentido metafórico*, mal que les pese a los que sólo buscan la literalidad.


 
Fue solo una broma, *Totor*...

Como sabes, no soy traductor pero entiendo perfectamente lo que decís,  *Mirelia* y tú, respecto a las dificultades con las que a veces os enfrentáis. 

Sin embargo, en el caso que nos ocupa, tengo perfectamente clara la opción que elegiría. Lo cual no quiere decir que descarte estar equivocado...


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> Fue solo una broma, *Totor*...



Discúlpame, mon p'tit vieux, tal vez me puse demasiado serio  .

La verdad, reconozco que, en tu lugar, yo hubiera puesto exactamente lo mismo  .


----------



## Mirelia

Totor, acabás de dejarme perpleja. ¿Qué hubieras puesto en el lugar de Víctor Pérez?: ¿rentable o monetizable?
Me parece que terminé mareándome


----------



## totor

Lo que él puso, por supuesto:



Víctor Pérez said:


> ​



de haberse invertido los papeles y yo leído esa traducción tan abstrusa.

​


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mirelia said:


> Totor, acabás de dejarme perpleja. ¿Qué hubieras puesto en el lugar de Víctor Pérez?: ¿rentable o monetizable?
> Me parece que terminé mareándome


 
Respuesta: ​ 
​


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Víctor Pérez said:


> Para mí, debo insistir en ello, el equivalente de *monnayable* es *monetizable*, término que si bien el seudo sanctum sanctorum de las palabras, o sea el DRAE, no recoge, encontramos en el guguel hasta en 124.000 ocasiones (algunas de ellas, por cierto, en páginas argentinas).


 
En una búsqueda restringida a resultados en español, éstos son bastante menos, rondando los 4.000. Hay unos 120.000 que están en inglés.

Monetizable es un anglicismo que, al principio de su uso en español, se aplicaba a los activos financieros fácilmente transformables en dinero (que siempre se habían denominado activos líquidos o de gran liquidez). Empleo redundante pues, pero muy 'in'.

Dicho esto, y nos (me) guste o no, resulta que los proyectos de contenidos en internet buscan ahora ser *monetizables*, con todas sus letras: la prensa online (y la impresa seguramente también) lo llama así y será seguramente cuestión de poco tiempo que este significado se asiente. 

Ejemplo: http://www.elpais.com/articulo/inte...to/Historia/elpeputec/20081125elpepunet_5/Tes

Saludos.


----------

